# Potentially moving to Sunnyvale; how's the weather?



## Kleh (Jun 16, 2008)

I live in northeastern Washington at the moment and have my share of the four seasons. I've never been to or even lived in California, and I'm kind of interested as to the year-round weather. Does it rain a lot? Winter weather? I've read a few climate reports of the area, but it hardly gives a good perspective against people that have lived there.

I'm planning on visiting within the next couple months (I have a job offer pending), but probably won't be moving for another 6-8 months.

I'm just excited at the prospect of year-round cycling.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I live in Santa Clara, work in Mountain View, and commute through Sunnyvale. The weather here is mild and great for year-round cycling. It is not as consistent as say, San Diego, but there are no extremes to keep you off your bike. I like the fact that it varies some through the year, though by no means do we have 4 seasons.

From April through October there is basically no rain to speak off, and a lot of sun. Some days may start off cloudy but usually it clears out during the day. There is good natural air conditioning with wind blowing into and out from the bay during the day. It can get hot in the summer with some heat-wave stretches in the nineties, perhaps touching 100 degrees. On those days one can head to the shady foothills to escape the heat.

From November through March we have storms that come in off the Pacific and they can drop a large amount of rain very quickly, but typically one gets either week-long or 2-3 rainy days interspersed with plenty of clear and often sunny winter days. The storms can bring large quantities of snow to the Sierra so bring your skis or snowboard! Day-time winter temperatures are typically in the low fifties to sixties, but can dip down to the low forties or high thirties occasionally. It is rare for the temperature to fall below freezing. There is usually a small amount of snow on the local 2000-4000 peaks a few times during the winter. One can also get extended periods of sunny weather during the "off"-season giving a week or two of faux summer.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

You'll poop your pants when you see how much better the weather is. My daughter moved to Seattle last fall and in the course of one Washington winter has gone from happy go lucky to emo.


----------



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

*Great weather*

I live next door in Mountain View and the weather is very good even by bay area standards. You are close enough to the bay that it stays much cooler than San Jose but thanks to the black mountain rain shadow we see a fraction of the fog of the mid peninsula. You still get a few rain storms in the winter and a hot week or two in summer but even after living here 13 years I am still astonished by how nice the weather is.

The nice weather and easy access to great road and MTB riding are the only things that keep me from moving to the city.

Good luck,
G


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

thinkcooper said:



> You'll poop your pants when you see how much better the weather is.


I second that. I am from Seattle originally, hardly remember it now. The bay area is awesome to say the least, with maybe 2 1/2 seasons? The area you are considering is well balanced, not too hot nor too cold. Travel 2 hours in most any direction and find a completely different climate. Just prepare yourself for the cost of living in Silicon Valley. Cheaper than it was but expensive compared to most anywhere else.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

The best weather in the world, IMO.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

Never mind the weather. Get ready for some sticker shock on the cost of living. That 4,000 sq ft ranch house situated on 2 acres outside Spokane will get you a 2,000 sq ft house on a postage stamp lot. You can borrow sugar from the neighbor thru your kitchen windows.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

The Bay Area has beautiful weather and Sunnyvale has some of the best temperatures in the Bay Area.

One thing that might catch you by surprise is that parts of the Bay Area close to the ocean can get quite cold in summer - San Francisco, Skyline Blvd (up on the western mountains) and most of the roads out to the coast can be chilly because of onshore winds coming down from the north. It took me by surprise when I moved here. Right now, spring, is pretty much perfect weather everywhere!


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

*it is nasty*

you will be spoiled from sheer boredom of near perfect days with no real excuse to bail on the rides.




Kleh said:


> I live in northeastern Washington at the moment and have my share of the four seasons. I've never been to or even lived in California, and I'm kind of interested as to the year-round weather. Does it rain a lot? Winter weather? I've read a few climate reports of the area, but it hardly gives a good perspective against people that have lived there.
> 
> I'm planning on visiting within the next couple months (I have a job offer pending), but probably won't be moving for another 6-8 months.
> 
> I'm just excited at the prospect of year-round cycling.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

If you want to try a nice, long ride try riding from Sunnyvale to San Francisco and back. It's probably close to a century. If you do this in the summer you had better pack your arm and leg warmers and possibly a jacket as it can be foggy in Daly City and San Francisco when you get here.

I live in Daly City next to San Francisco. Two or three years ago when we had that heatwave I recall seeing 108 degrees F on my car's outside temp gauge in Redwood City (about 15 miles north of Sunnyvale). When I pulled up to my house the gauge showed 62 degrees!


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

You have a dozen or so cities within 10 miles of Sunnyvale, with quite a few a better option for living than Sunnyvale. 

The weather is great for a year long riding and commute as long as you do not mind commuting in rain season (two of them) and are comfortable with riding in mountains in 40 degree cold drizzle at winter. If you followed Tour of California, you saw the worst. Oh, and it's warm sometimes at summer.

But, I'd be suprised if in a year you would not think that you should not have waited that extra 6-8 months.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

Today, its going to be Sunny, 68 deg., not a cloud in the sky.

Just like yesterday


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

grrrah said:


> Today, its going to be Sunny, 68 deg., not a cloud in the sky.
> 
> Just like yesterday


It's always sunny in Sunnyvale...and pleasant in Pleasanton.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

robwh9 said:


> It's always sunny in Sunnyvale...and pleasant in Pleasanton.


And like an armpit in milPITas


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Continually _WINDY_. I lived in Sunnyvale for over 30 years of my life off and on, and have worked in Sunnyvale since 2006. It is my opinion that the city should have been named Windyvale instead of Sunnyvale… it was originally called Murphy Station back in the old days though.

Oh yeah, but the weather is never unbearable, just windy. I commute (ride) to Sunnyvale from the ass end of San Joserville several times per week, and as of late it has been a headwind battle to Sunnyvale every morning, and then in the afternoon between Sunnyvale and Santa Clara the freakin’ wind has magically shifted directions, resulting in a– horrible cross/head wind for my ride home! Hooray!


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*2 seasons...*



Tort said:


> I second that. I am from Seattle originally, hardly remember it now. The bay area is awesome to say the least, with maybe 2 1/2 seasons? The area you are considering is well balanced, not too hot nor too cold. Travel 2 hours in most any direction and find a completely different climate. Just prepare yourself for the cost of living in Silicon Valley. Cheaper than it was but expensive compared to most anywhere else.


green and brown.


----------



## Kleh (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses. In response to a few replies, I should have specified the Sunnyvale *area*, not necessarily Sunnyvale itself. I don't know the area well, but I'll be doing research prior to visiting. Right now I have consideration in that area as well as Seattle, and with family so close in Washington, I'll really have to convince myself that Sunnyvale will be a better option for my family.


----------

